# Fish are dying... Corals are thriving =S



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

one by one my livestock is depleting... what could be the possible cause???
on the other hand, inverts/corals/and mystery wrasse (so far so good) seem to be immune to what is happening. 

parameters:

sg 1.025
ph 8.1
nitrate 0
ammonia 0
temp 75
hardness 8

what else should i check for? or do?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Are there any diseases you can see? Do the fish have torn fins/missing areas of flesh/ etc?

Also, Mystery wrasses are known to be agressive jerks once they get established. How big are the fish that are dying and how big is the tank - if it's too small there might be nowhere to hide from the wrasse. Either the wrasse might have killed them, or harassed them and stressed them enough that something else minor took them out. 

There's a good chance the mystery wrasse is the cause of the mysterious deaths.....


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

*true....*

this might be a lil overdue but.... you're right, the wrasse is the small bully in my 120...  stupid wrasse won't share any swimming space.

now only if i can catch him 

any suggestions on how i can ease this aggression? coz at the moment im thinking of tearing down the tank and fish him out of there

or

get stuck with 120 and one fish only....not cool grrr


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I was lucky, my bastard wrasse jumped from the tank. If you have just one fish, probably try to fish it out with regular fishing hug.

I personally do not think that you will be able to catch it, specially if you have a lot of LR.
Some people have success with the traps, but I even could not catch Blue tang. I wasn't matter how hungry he is, but during two weeks he never came close to the trap.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

*alas!*

finally! wrasse is now in custody 

lets see what happens


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

azotemia said:


> one by one my livestock is depleting... what could be the possible cause???
> on the other hand, inverts/corals/and mystery wrasse (so far so good) seem to be immune to what is happening.
> 
> parameters:
> ...


By Livestock depleting do you mean they die as in you see the carcas or disappear?

If they die are you dosing anything? Iodine perhaps?

If they disappear you may have a predator of sorts that may be hiding in your rock work..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Read the whole thread


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

lol any up dates?


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes my new livestock are all happy campers... now that the wrasse is in the sump. i might put him back in the tank when everyone feels comfortable and established. meanwhile anyone wants him????


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

happy to hear, good luck with your wrasse


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

mrobson said:


> happy to hear, good luck with your wrasse


thanks! ill probably need it hehe


----------

